

Github is down - majiaguan

$ git pull<p>ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer
fatal: Could not read from remote repository.<p>Please make sure you have the correct access rights
and the repository exists.
======
perfmode
[http://go.perfmode.com/github-down](http://go.perfmode.com/github-down)

------
Eclyps
Ouch. They crashed hard. Can't access the website either. Simply no response.

------
Watabou
Working fine here.

$ git pull Already up-to-date.

$ git push Everything up-to-date

The website is also working fine for me, albeit very slowly.

